# Stories like this make me proud...



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

DUI NEW ORLEANS STYLE

Only a person in NEW ORLEANS could think of this.

From the place where drunk driving is considered a sport, comes this true story. Recently a routine police patrol parked outside a bar in NEW ORLEANS after last call. The officer noticed a man leaving the bar so apparently intoxicated that he could barely walk.

The man stumbled around the parking lot for a few minutes, with the officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity in which he tried his keys on five different vehicles, the man managed to find his car and fall into it. He sat there for a few minutes as a number of other
patrons left the bar and drove off.

Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and off--it was a fine, dry summer night--,flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of times, honked the horn and then switched on the lights. He moved the vehicle forward a few inches, reversed a little and then remained still for a few more minutes as some more of the other patrons' vehicles left. At last, when his was the only car left in the parking lot, he pulled out and drove slowly down the road.

The police officer, having waited patiently all this time, now started up his patrol car, put on the flashing lights, promptly pulled the man over and administered a breathalyser test. To his amazement, the breathalyser indicated no evidence that the man had consumed any alcohol at all!

Dumbfounded, the officer said, I'll have to ask you to accompany me to the sheriffs office. This breathalyser equipment must be broken."

"I doubt it," said the truly proud non-drinker. "Tonight I'm the designated decoy."


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Way to go, now I wish I was still at home in the parish, st. banawd parish that is!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

hahah!

That's a wild story.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL. That's great.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Cute. Very cute.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:r

Cleaver, very cleaver.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I LOVE THIS STATE!!!!!!!:chk


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

when I was in HS we would get bored (small town 3000 ppl) we would drive into another town and start driving across the centerline and making werid movements and get pulled over...walk the line touch the nose all of it..do the breathelizer..and pass....what else were suppose to do????





Shawn


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

True story: this joke was first told in a tavern 3 days after the first drunk driving laws were written.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> when I was in HS we would get bored (small town 3000 ppl) we would drive into another town and start driving across the centerline and making werid movements and get pulled over...walk the line touch the nose all of it..do the breathelizer..and pass....what else were suppose to do????
> 
> Shawn


D'uh... the current charges include "boys will be boys," "careless driving" or "reckless endangerment". It depends on how small the town is and/or how fidgety or bored or deranged the LEO is.

We used to put someone on the backseat floor wrapped in a piece of carpet (back when gas station attendents used to come out to your car - right after dinosaurs). The attendent guy would lean in your window and driver would ask if he knew where a dump was, or a gravel pit, or something like that.

Carpet guy would begin to moan quietly as the gas guy was thinking, then looking into the backseat to see what the noise was.

Driver guy would say, "Never mind!" and shoot out of the parking lot.

Kids. I can hardly imagine now why we thought that prank was so funny. It's a miracle how many of us survived long enough to become cops.


----------

